# March 2016 POTM Winner



## snowbear (Apr 15, 2016)

Join me in congratulating @Gary A for the March 2016 Photo of the Month.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 15, 2016)

snowbear said:


> Join me in congratulating @Gary A for the March 2016 Photo of the Month.


Congrats Gary.  Excellent image!


----------



## limr (Apr 15, 2016)

Woot! Congrats, Tio!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 15, 2016)

Congrats Gary, one of the finest images I have seen on here. From what little I know, I trust it takes skill to produce an image like this under extreme conditions.  

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 16, 2016)

Congrats. Great photo.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 16, 2016)

Congrats Gary.Great Photo.


----------

